# New Outbacker



## dusted (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi everyone. New outback 298re owner. It was a great summer. Plenty of traveling and fishing.


----------



## Aussiefire (Aug 12, 2012)

dusted said:


> Hi everyone. New outback 298re owner. It was a great summer. Plenty of traveling and fishing.


Welcome...you will find plenty of great stuff here. We look forward to hearing about your trailer and travels.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

WELCOME to Outbackers!!


----------



## Outbacker47 (Jun 6, 2010)

dusted said:


> Hi everyone. New outback 298re owner. It was a great summer. Plenty of traveling and fishing.


Welcome aboard!! Great site, you'll enjoy it here.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.


----------



## dusted (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Lots of great info around here


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

dusted,
Congrats on your new Outback.
Welcome to the site!
crunchman


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

WELCOME to Outbackers!! Pics?


----------



## dusted (Sep 11, 2012)

Here's a pic. Not a good one. Headed to lake for some Walleye fishing.


----------

